# browning x-bolt micro hunter vs. micro midas



## skullmount1988

I'm thinking of buying my girlfriend one of these rifles in 7mm-08 I'm just wondering which would fit her better she is only 5'2 and weighs around 120lbs. If anyone has any experien ce with either of these I would like to hear your opinion


----------



## gator7_5

Not familiar with the x-bolt but I have the browning a-bolt stalker in the .270. Mine has the perforated BOSS on it and has the recoil of a .22... It's absolutley amazing how much the recoil is reduced to almost nothing. 

My wife doesnt hunt, but that's what my children will shoot. The x-bolt may have that option.

Edit: Just saw that the BOSS is 400.00 extra and only available in the A-bolt. Wow, It's gone up in price.

Love my Browning, though!


----------



## skullmount1988

Yea on the Browning website the description both say they ate good guns for women but the micro midas is a little shorter and lighter and is more for young kids as well and my girlfriend is pretty small


----------



## skullmount1988

What is the boss? I've never bought or shot a browning but she wants one


----------



## rob883

be smart get her whatever she wants even if it is wrong !!!


----------



## MrFish

BOSS is Ballistics Optimizing Shooting System Lessens recoil, but makes it loud as hell.


----------



## skullmount1988

She doesnt know I'm gettin one for her


----------



## Splittine

gator7_5 said:


> Not familiar with the x-bolt but I have the browning a-bolt stalker in the .270. Mine has the perforated BOSS on it and has the recoil of a .22... It's absolutley amazing how much the recoil is reduced to almost nothing.
> 
> My wife doesnt hunt, but that's what my children will shoot. The x-bolt may have that option.
> 
> Edit: Just saw that the BOSS is 400.00 extra and only available in the A-bolt. Wow, It's gone up in price.
> 
> Love my Browning, though!



What kind of hard ass kicking .22 do you own?


----------



## gator7_5

Splittine said:


> What kind of hard ass kicking .22 do you own?


 
Have you shot a .270 with a BOSS? Ok, .22 might be a slight exageration, but it's got to be cut in more than half. It will bust the eardrums of anyone standing next to me though.


----------



## Kamo

I have the Browing 7mm X-Bolt. First gun for me and I LOVE it. Being female and scared of the kick I thought any gun would produce, I can say that I was so happy with this gun! I got it last year for christmas and killed 2 with it after that! Nothing to worry about at all! My first time shooting it (target practice) was a little intimidating, but after the first shot, it was all good! If you think she might let you use it, get ready! AINT GONNA HAPPEN!! Mine tried that with me! NO WAY!!! Get your own gun! :no:


----------



## skullmount1988

They are both X-bolts do u have the micro hunter version or what?


----------



## MrFish

My wife is 5'2" and about 110 lbs. She shoots a Remington 700 in .30-06. When she first started hunting I was going to buy a smaller framed rifle for her, but she ended up liking that one. She has no problems carrying it or shooting it.


----------



## skullmount1988

Thanks mrfish I think ill get her the micro hunter


----------



## Kamo

Mine is the hunter. The weight between the two is 1oz., and the overall length is 38 1/8 (Midas) and 39 1/2 (Hunter) My 16 yr old daughter can sit with it and be comfortable while looking though the scope. I would say the Hunter should be just fine! She is more than welcome to see mine (set up) if you are still worrried about getting one without checking her for it first!


----------



## skullmount1988

Thanks kamo I'm gonna go with the hunter as well Thanks again for the info


----------



## skullworks

I have a Browning Micro Medallion in .308. It is a little bit of a thumper but nice! There is one for sale on 24hourcampfire.com in 7mm08.


----------

